# Safari Trek info???



## rontof (Oct 15, 2003)

I am winterizing my 2630 Trek and I cannot get to the pressure pump to allow me to get anti freeze into my system. I am advised I need to fill a water hose with fluid to get it into the tank and then turn on pump. This seems like the hard way to do it as it will take >63 gals to fill a fifty foot 5/8 " garden hose. There is no way to pour the fluid in the pressure tank. 
The other issue is that they never installed a by pass for the hot water heater so I will need to somehow bug the hot and cold water lines so I don't have to fill thge tank  with the antifreeze..

Any info would be appreciated. 

Ron in VT.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 15, 2003)

Safari Trek info???

Ron, Surely there is a way to get to the pump and remove the in hose and install a short hose which you can place in the antifreeze and pump into the system but, I am not familiar with the Trek. You can disconnect the water heater inlet and outlet and hook together to by pass the w/heater. I think I would put a by-pass system on it while I was at it.  Don't forget to drain the tank.  Some rvers just blow the system out with compressed air (low Pressure30 to 45 lbs) but I would not recommend this in VT.  Can you not just funnel it into the fresh tank even though I never put any in my fresh tank? I drain it. Some will remain in the bottom of tank but here in Alabama it's no problem. Will take a lot more antifreeze this way but, it is pretty cheap at wally world. If you could get to the inlet side of the pump you can install a tee with two shut offs and be ready next time.


----------



## rontof (Oct 16, 2003)

Safari Trek info???

Chelse
I spent an hour or so and I located the pump with a mirror behind the water panel board in one of the outside cabinets. I can't believe that Safari built this thing with no access to the pump but they did. I called Monaco and they said it was accessible from underneath , but it is not. There is also no way to unhook the hose from the water tank either. I guess I will have to get fluid into the water tank somehow.  Ron


----------



## Ed H. (Oct 17, 2003)

Safari Trek info???

I seem to recall a hand pump that you could hook to the kitchen faucet and force the antifreeze in backwards. I saw it in an RV supply catalog several years ago. If they don't still make them, maybe someone has one you could buy or borrow.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 17, 2003)

Safari Trek info???

Ed, they make those pumps but, I don't see how you could winterize the toilet unless it builds enough pressure to flush some through.  I guess if you pump it up it would but, I would still worry about the pump not having any on the inlet side.
Ron, have you crawled underneath and looked for a panel that could be removed?  I had a H/R Aluma-lite that had the pump where the only access was underneath through a panel.  Might have to scrape away some under coating to locate and they may have put it there and built the house around it   Designer still laughing :laugh:


----------



## rontof (Oct 20, 2003)

Safari Trek info???

Hi Guys and thanks
I finally got it done. I called Safari again and I got the word that the pump is difficult to get at as it is behind the water control panel. They suggested that I cut an access panel from bottom.
I opted to pump a few gallons into my water tank which I did by taking a small hand sump pump I use on the  my boat and rigged it up to suck out of a five gallon pail and into my hose fitting. 
I want to thank you for your help on this. I will be de winterizing in a month as we will be heading for warmer weather in late Nov  .
Last night it got down to mid twentys and I slept well....
Ron


----------

